

The Weaponry of Dung Beetles - ohaikbai
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/02/magazine/the-astonishing-weaponry-of-dung-beetles.html#

======
themartorana
I feel like a kid, but I wanted so, so many more pictures. This isn't a novel,
where there is art in descriptions and the imagination is a key player.

I want to see some battles. I want to see 50k dung beetles battling over a
single dung pile landing dozens at a time!

I realize the NY Times isn't a picture book but - oh wait! Yes it is in so
many other places. Lemme see some dung battles!!

